# Best multi Screw driver



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I use a Lenox 9 in 1 but i'm having a hell of time finding replacement bits when I break them. I'd rather not buy a whole new screw driver if i can stop up on some bits.

I'm leaning towards Klein (since the replacement bits are easy to find) but i'm open for suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have used this wera screwdriver before and liked it https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...btJpL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1483575712028 . It holds several standard bits you can get anywhere. It feels good in the hand and it has a spring in it to extend the length or take the extension out and use in a drill. I no longer use the wera since I accidentally used a hammer on it and it got stuck. I believe it's around 30-35$ and i'm a little too rough with screwdrivers so now I just buy 2 or 3 new cheap ones a year like this one http://75.98.160.11/theclosingfairy.com/test/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/6in1med-1024x683.jpg. I have also tried the Milwaukee 11 in 1 but found it a bit big and again accidentally used a hammer on it and it did not like it. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I beat up those with folding ruler for using hammer on screwdrivers. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

your standard 4 way screwdriver, buy em by the dozen as they are disposable, you end up loosing one of the bits or in a pinch you wack it with a hammer, after awhile you mix and match from the ones missing parts, if all the same they will fit together..
https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-68-0...=1483714254&sr=8-1&keywords=4+way+screwdriver


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I actually found the tip similar to it at grainger. And for $1.50 I can stock pile these for a long time.

Thanks everyone for the replies


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> I beat up those with folding ruler for using hammer on screwdrivers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk




I'm a 6'6" tall hammer wielding plumber so bring it on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> I beat up those with folding ruler for using hammer on screwdrivers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


I use my channellocks as a hammer to beat on my my screwdrivers. Everything in the tool bag is a hammer if I don't have one nearby.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I once used a Hammer as a Hammer


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

fixitright said:


> I once used a Hammer as a Hammer


Whoa! You can do that?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your standard 4 way screwdriver, buy em by the dozen as they are disposable, you end up loosing one of the bits or in a pinch you wack it with a hammer, after awhile you mix and match from the ones missing parts, if all the same they will fit together..
> https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-68-0...=1483714254&sr=8-1&keywords=4+way+screwdriver



They got bright orange ones at the local Menards store that cost 2.99 each.. I normally buy a 1/2 dozen of them at a time.. I constantly lose the tips and eventually wear out the handle too.... 

They even have a cheaper green ones that come up on sale every so often for a dollar each but the metal (pot metal) is so cheap that it rounds out when you try to remove a sheet metal screw..... they are probably made in Viet Nam.. I would rather stick with the cheap chineese junk. 

we got to support China and buy this cheap junk. its good quality cheap junk..
....
Thats what its all about in the new world order......right??



.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

fixitright said:


> I once used a Hammer as a Hammer


Oh yeah, well I've used a hammer as a screwdriver!


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd rather buy a name brand that doesn't seem to wear out. I can replace all tips all days.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

WashingtonPlung said:


> I'd rather buy a name brand that doesn't seem to wear out. I can replace all tips all days.




I bought a Snap On, supposedly the top tool brand anywhere. 25 bucks. It's the same quality as a 3 dollar one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I use the Orange PicQuick 6 pac. I usually wear out the bits in about 6 months, but every hardware store stocks the 3 inch bits. I'm usually putting them in a drill and stripping them.


----------



## NanaimoPlumber (Feb 24, 2017)

http://www.rolgear.com/multibit-ratchet-screwdriver-2/

best unit I've had so far


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I buy about 2-3 of these a year. They are very durable, and if they break buy another. 


Sent from my iPhone using 
Tapatalk


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Not a fan of them. I use Klein screwdrivers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

